# Hairstyle...



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it turned out good haha. I don't even try to do that because I know I'll do something wrong and get my horses mane all knotted haha :lol: 
Good job!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

im an english person and welllll.....uhhhhh......er not very good. sry. i tried. they kinda look like they were done wrong in the first place too. sry sry sry


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

The first thing for an English braid is that the mane has to be the proper length and thickness before you braid it, preferably about 4-5 inches long. Then try to put more braids in there - like 20-40 going down his neck. That will help you out somewhat. I've got lots of other tips but is a good place to start.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

For the first try you did pretty good. What sandsarita said is correct and it looks like you did it with bands which you can do but yarn works alot better and looks nicer, although it takes a while to get to use too


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Cute  

Sandsarita has the right idea for improvements though. Quick braid also helps with grip for keeping the braids nice and tight. If you are nervous about pulling your guys mane to be short all the way across, don't be - in my opinion it usually looks better, and gives them a nicer neck line than most natural manes look (except the to die for manes). It really improved our mare's look, and her mane was just like Junior's.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, if this is your first time to braid then you did a great job! Especially with his mane so long! Like sandsarita said, his mane needs to be quite a bit shorter. -no longer then a hands width, or about 4 or 5 inches. You want your braids to be small, even, tight, and as many as you can get along his neck (like, at least 30!). It's easiest if you use yarn and "sew" them together. There are different kinds you can do- button braids: the small "balls" or knot looking braids like what you have, or what's most common in the hunter ring, almost rectangular loops that lie against your horse's neck. 

Another fun idea (esp with longer mane) is kind of a french braid that they do with draft horses or some dressage horses? Or I 've seen some western people do this thing thats kind of like banding, but it makes their mane look like a net? Google horse mane braiding and I bet a ton of fun pictures/ideas will come up!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You plaited it.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok well i didn't really do anything special since it was my first time and i didn't want to do something wrong but thanks for all the tips i will try to remember them as best as i can next time i try and do it k. His mane is really thin though and i think if i just tried the smaller braids and stuff i could get it looking better. Oh and don't worry if you thought you were going to insult me lol i thought it was anything but perfect. haha.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL!!!! we werent trying to insults u lol


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i know lol i was just saying cuz you had seemed embarrased or guilty for saying that it looked bad lol i know it looked bad.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is actually pretty darn cool! LOL 

I like you name. My sisters name is the same only it is spelt Steffannie and my name is Tiffanny!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> i know lol i was just saying cuz you had seemed embarrased or guilty for saying that it looked bad lol i know it looked bad.



ooooooo lol i see i see lol sry i thought u ment u thought we were all trying to insult u lol yeah sry i get it now :lol:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks


----------

